# Factura / pago  / saldo pendiente



## cochagua

Salut!

Comment diriez-vous "anular saldo pendiente"?

annuler le solde courant (?)

Merci


----------



## FranParis

Ca dépend du contexte:

- Annuler le solde restant
- Annuler le solde en instance
- Annuler le solde courant
- Annuler le solde dû..


----------



## cochagua

Merci,

Finallement j'avais trouvé "annuler le solde restant dû", alors c'est parfait ;-)


----------



## vane_vane18

Alguien podria decirme exactamente como se dice en francés: tener facturas pendientes? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Me parece que se dice: *"factures non parvenues"*
De todos modos, espera las respuestas de los nativos.

Saludos,
X:


----------



## vane_vane18

Xerinola said:


> Hola,
> Me parece que se dice: *"factures non parvenues"*
> De todos modos, espera las respuestas de los nativos.
> 
> Saludos,
> X:


 
Muchas gracias!!!!! ;-)


----------



## GURB

Hola,
Factures en attente (de paiement, de réglement)
Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

en instance (de paiement)


----------



## poupounette

Buenos días,

Me gustaría saber cómo traduciriais "pagos pendientes". Había pensado a Sommes non réglées, pero me gustaría encontrar algo más acertado.

Muchas gracias


----------



## grandluc

Je connais l'expression "paiements en souffrance" qui exprime bien toute la douleur de celui qui n'arrive pas à rentrer dans ses fonds!


----------



## Domtom

-
Me parece que *"pagos pendientes" *viene a ser sinónimo de *"cantidades pendientes de liquidación"*, por lo que propongo *"sommes à liquider" *; pero espera a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## poupounette

Muchísimas gracias a los dos


----------



## COSICAS

hola amigos!
como podría decir en francés : relacion de facturas vencidas y pendientes de pago
creo que esto suena un poco chapucero: relation des factures en attente de paiement

muchas gracias!


----------



## Domtom

Bienvenida al foro, *Cosicas*:

Creo que _factura pendiente de pago_ = _facture en suspens_, pero sólo lo creo.

Espera otras respuestas.

Salud


----------



## Domtom

Creo que para _relación_, _relevé_.


----------



## Domtom

Creo que _facturas vencidas_ es _factures reglées._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

COSICAS said:


> hola amigos!
> como podría decir en francés : relacion de facturas vencidas y pendientes de pago
> creo que esto suena un poco chapucero: relation des factures en attente de paiement
> 
> muchas gracias!



Una factura _pendiente de pago_ es una factura _impagada_: *facture impayée*.
Si la fecha de pago aún no ha vencido, puede ser *une facture en cours de paiement*. 



Domtom said:


> Creo que _facturas vencidas_ es _factures reglées._


Una factura _vencida_ es una factura cuya _fecha de pago ha vencido_ y que, por lo tanto, no ha sido pagada.

Une facture _réglée _es una factura que *ha sido pagada.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Facturas pendientes de pago: "*factures en attente de règlement"*.
No es impagada, simplemente no se ha realizado todavía su pago  (razones: no ha llegado su vencimiento o no se ha controlado todavía la mercancía recibida o los datos de la factura, ..).    

Una factura vencida  (cuya fecha de pago ha vencido) es "*une facture échue*"


----------



## GURB

factura vencida= facture inacquittée à l'échéance
relación ...= état des factures en attente et inacquittées à l'échéance


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais entendu la forme *facture inacquittée à l'échéance*. Je me demande d'ailleurs si l'adjectif _"_inacquittée_" _existe.

Par contre, la forme* f**actures en attente de règlement* que propose *Iglesia *est, en effet, assez habituelle.


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Bien que ne figurant pas dans les dictionnaires traditionnels, _inacquitté_ est employé dans le jargon commercial mais je comprends très bien tes réticences. _Facturas vencidas_ n'est pas non plus d'un usage si courant! _Inacquitté _figure d'ailleurs dans un dictionnaire économique allemand/français que j'ai consulté. Tu peux bien te figurer que je ne l'ai pas inventé.
_Facturas pendientes_: outre le _factures en attente_ que j'ai proposé on trouve aussi _factures à encaisser_.
Bonne soirée


----------



## COSICAS

muchas gracias a todos! son muchas ideas y todas suenan bien!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola Víctor
> Bien que ne figurant pas dans les dictionnaires traditionnels, _inacquitté_ est employé dans le jargon commercial mais je comprends très bien tes réticences. _Facturas vencidas_ n'est pas non plus d'un usage si courant! _Inacquitté _figure d'ailleurs dans un dictionnaire économique allemand/français que j'ai consulté. Tu peux bien te figurer que je ne l'ai pas inventé.
> _Facturas pendientes_: outre le _factures en attente_ que j'ai proposé on trouve aussi _factures à encaisser_.
> Bonne soirée



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir éterniser ce débat, ni de te contredire, *Gurb* (alors que j'admire sincèrement l'exactitude de la plupart de tes affirmations) mais, ne serait-ce que pour que les _newbies _aient les idées un peu plus claires, à propos de ce que *facturas vencidas *ne serait "pas non plus d'un usage si courant", je voudrais faire référence à ce que chez Google tu peux trouver *12.600 entrées* pour *facturas vencidas.*

Ceci dit, je ne nie pas que dans le jargon commercial l'appellation _"facture inacquittée à l'échéance" _ne soit peut-être utilisée, je dis seulement que je ne l'ai jamais entendue


----------



## grandluc

Je dirais "des factures en souffrance"


----------



## ouioui

Se trata de dar información sobre el estado de la contablilidad de una sociedad mercantil (el cierre contable), como podría traducir "el saldo de este proveedor esta pendiente de cerrar pues falta información"


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "el saldo de este proveedor está pendiente de cerrar pues falta información"


 
Hola y bienvenido/a al foro:
"Saldo pendiente" se puede traducir por "solde restant dû". Ver este post :http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=335077

pero tu frase es diferente. Aquí *pendiente* se puede traducir por "en attente/en suspens":
Le solde de ce fournisseur est en attente de clôture faute d'information.

Nota: cierre de una cuenta = "clôture d'un compte".


----------



## ouioui

muchas gracias, soy nueva de hoy, estoy alucinada, me encanta el foro, que rápida contestación y se ajusta perfectamente al contexto!!


----------

